# Retiring to Thailand



## jez.tippett

Hi All, 
I am thinking of selling up in Canada and moving my wife and I to Thailand to retire. I have been to Phuket, Koh Samui, Bankgok and Pattaya on a number of occasions so am familiar with the lifestyle, climate customs etc. I am interested in property prices (buying not renting) and an average cost of living per month. I am on a pretty good pension but dont want to waste it. Any advice or pointers would be greatfully recieved. Thanks, Jez


----------



## rifleman

As I understand it foreigners cannot own property in Thailand. I am sure others will confirm if I am correct.
Malaysia is nearby and positively encourages expat retirees through its Malaysia My Second Home programme.


----------



## Mweiga

rifleman said:


> As I understand it foreigners cannot own property in Thailand. I am sure others will confirm if I am correct.
> Malaysia is nearby and positively encourages expat retirees through its Malaysia My Second Home programme.


Non-Thais cannot own title deed to land in Thailand but can own condominiums , appartments and flats , ie , where no land is involved.

If you want to buy a house as a non-Thai there are various options available but all would require some indigenous Thai involvement in the title deed - this is frequently a minefield for scams and potential financial disasters , definitiely "caveat emptor".

Why not rent ? Loads of resonably priced houses available in all areas.


----------



## bcfc

Rent first,buy later when you know more!


----------



## jez.tippett

*Thanks*



rifleman said:


> As I understand it foreigners cannot own property in Thailand. I am sure others will confirm if I am correct.
> Malaysia is nearby and positively encourages expat retirees through its Malaysia My Second Home programme.


Hi there, thanks for the info. I have seen a couple of real estate sites which claim that they will register you as a Thai company so you can own property, but would obviously need to confirm this, before making any plans.


----------



## stednick

jez.tippett said:


> Hi there, thanks for the info. I have seen a couple of real estate sites which claim that they will register you as a Thai company so you can own property, but would obviously need to confirm this, before making any plans.


First thing is to travel/rent and move around until you find a place that you are certain you want to stay long term. I've been to many places in Thailand. All have pros and cons. Until you've actually lived in a specific area for several months and found it agreeable you should not purchase or get into a longer term contract.


----------



## Mweiga

jez.tippett said:


> Hi there, thanks for the info. I have seen a couple of real estate sites which claim that they will register you as a Thai company so you can own property, but would obviously need to confirm this, before making any plans.


... I wouldn't touch any Thai real estate companies with a barge pole ! That's not to say some aren't genuine and operate legally , but many are just a front for ripping off new farangs to the country , and all are out to part you with as much of your money as possible. Having a website is no guarantee of legitimacy. 

The "registering you as a Thai company" often covers a whole host of hidden problems that invariably appear only after you've committed. A common one is that the Thai component of your Thai company registration decides at some stage that they are sole owner of the property and legal paperwork will mysteriously appear to show this.

As others have advised , rent first in the area you want to live so you can have a good look round to get familiar with possibilities - you'll be in a much better position to judge for yourself if buying is worth a shot.


----------



## jb44

Mweiga said:


> ... I wouldn't touch any Thai real estate companies with a barge pole ! That's not to say some aren't genuine and operate legally , but many are just a front for ripping off new farangs to the country , and all are out to part you with as much of your money as possible. Having a website is no guarantee of legitimacy.
> 
> The "registering you as a Thai company" often covers a whole host of hidden problems that invariably appear only after you've committed. A common one is that the Thai component of your Thai company registration decides at some stage that they are sole owner of the property and legal paperwork will mysteriously appear to show this.
> 
> As others have advised , rent first in the area you want to live so you can have a good look round to get familiar with possibilities - you'll be in a much better position to judge for yourself if buying is worth a shot.


Bargepole is a term that is often used as to Thai property,could not agree more. Only the property pimps will advise you it is a wise move,it is anything but.

A panel of leading legal figures here in Thailand had an open day recently to advise on such matters and not one possibility emerged as to a foreigner holding legal title to anything in Thailand ,leasehold, company,infrastruct,leasing,even a Thai wife's (she will in time get shut of you as per instructions from her extended family) . You will be ripped off unmercifully, and then some

Property prices are heading southwards anyway for those unfortunates that bought years ago,not only southwards but totally unable to sell regardless except to a Thai who will give you 5 cents to the dollar for it. 
Stay well away from this market.


----------



## jez.tippett

jb44 said:


> Bargepole is a term that is often used as to Thai property,could not agree more. Only the property pimps will advise you it is a wise move,it is anything but.
> 
> A panel of leading legal figures here in Thailand had an open day recently to advise on such matters and not one possibility emerged as to a foreigner holding legal title to anything in Thailand ,leasehold, company,infrastruct,leasing,even a Thai wife's (she will in time get shut of you as per instructions from her extended family) . You will be ripped off unmercifully, and then some
> 
> Property prices are heading southwards anyway for those unfortunates that bought years ago,not only southwards but totally unable to sell regardless except to a Thai who will give you 5 cents to the dollar for it.
> Stay well away from this market.


Hi guys, 
thanks for the wealth of information. I am going to have to do some serious research obviously. I am quite familiar with a number of areas in Thailand but my last visit was back in the 90s so will need to re-visit and check things out. I have seen various statements on the cost of living, and am assuming these are from people who are renting and not actually buying a home. I would be interested to see actual expense if the rental aspect was removed. Thanks again.


----------



## Song_Si

we're in our third '_permanent location_' in approx 3yrs, and have not regretted choosing not to buy; i gave some details of our current 'life' in this thread see post #2, written 4mths ago but costs haven't changed and we remain very happy here.

but as I said in my post: 'Not for everyone'


----------



## Mweiga

jez.tippett said:


> Hi guys,
> thanks for the wealth of information. I am going to have to do some serious research obviously. I am quite familiar with a number of areas in Thailand but my last visit was back in the 90s so will need to re-visit and check things out. I have seen various statements on the cost of living, and am assuming these are from people who are renting and not actually buying a home. I would be interested to see actual expense if the rental aspect was removed. Thanks again.


I built my own house six years ago on 3 rai (1.2 acres). Here are my current typical running expenses (Thai baht) for one month :

Electricity : 3,500
Water : 500
Satellite TV : 1,500
Mobile phone : 1,500
Internet : 3,500
Food / Consumables : 24,000
Car + M/cycle costs : 5,500

Total : THB 40,000

People may ask why I pay so much for Internet - the reason is I maintain three different methods for access (landline , satellite and dongle). There is no single method 100% reliable all the time so always have two redundant backups. The fixed landline broadband (CAT) is fastest by far but goes down occasionally and also suffers theft of the landline cable out in the road at least a couple of times a year.


----------



## ableseaman21

I am also planning to retire to the land of smiles. I will be 56 and my wife is a Thai national now also a US citizen. The one thing I have noticed on my visits is that I do miss my own language. I mean everyone around me speaks english but I do miss the ease in communication of home.
Another thing I would like to do is to learn to speak Thai better before I go there.
Finding a language program is easy enough. Deciding which 1 is the challenge. Anyone have any suggestions?
We have not decided exactly where we will live yet.
Hua hin, Chumphon, or closer to BKK. We dont want to live in the city or any city for that matter but be close enough so it wont be a hassle to get to an airport .
Its all very exciting and i have time to plan.
I hope to live on about $30,000 usd per year but there is room in the budget for more.
Any suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## jb44

jez.tippett said:


> Hi guys,
> thanks for the wealth of information. I am going to have to do some serious research obviously. I am quite familiar with a number of areas in Thailand but my last visit was back in the 90s so will need to re-visit and check things out. I have seen various statements on the cost of living, and am assuming these are from people who are renting and not actually buying a home. I would be interested to see actual expense if the rental aspect was removed. Thanks again.


It is not just the cost of living or housing that you should consider,there is also a strong undercurrent of discontent amongst the (once settled ) ex pat community also,highlighted recently by the head man of ex pat organization,stating that it is a criminal offence committed by the many outspoken comments from ex pats criticising Thailand.

Undoubtedly there are far more ex pats leaving Thailand than arriving and as numbers leaving increase, the amount of housing for sale / abandoned is into the thousands if not tens of thousands in my local area,notice boards ,local publications plastered with for sale notices. Speaking to the leading real estate agency here last week,I was informed that excepting a few Russian buyers not one house was sold to a westerner in the recent times

The crime level is unprecedented and getting worse, violent organised crime is rampant and reaches the highest levels of local government,involving the police too, usually Thai on Thai,but does spill over to the ex pat. Your home will become your castle,never leaving it unattended at night,the most sophisticated security by-passed,usually the paid guard outside your estate or cohorts organising break ins,the RSS news feeds from local publications gets absolutely depressing to read.

Eldorado for many after a few years here will be to become a snowbird,and take a two day drive down to the Sunshine State. A totally different Thailand that existed in the 90s,and after the current floods,and awaiting flooding it is hard to see a way forward. 

Come try it out,but do not burn your bridges.


----------



## Song_Si

^ you have had very different experiences in Thailand to what i have encountered.

I cannot speak for all expats so won't comment on "_undercurrent of discontent_"; looking at other forums there have always been (and perhaps always will be) a group of unhappy moaning old expats who I think would be discontented anywhere in the world, they tend to fit a particular demographic and perhaps have little else left in their lives but to whinge. I honestly don't understand why they don't move, it's still a big planet. I wouldn't stay somewhere I was not happy.

I'm pleased to live in an area not populated by expats - one other in our town of 5000 and we cross paths about every 6-8wks. In our two previous locations I didn't go out of my way to meet/socialise, found i had little to talk about with people 20, 30, 40 years my senior. My choice. 

Unprecedented crime? Again, where you live impacts on this. We travel away for weeks at a time, our Thai neighbours look after the house, water the garden, we trust them with a key. Have had one 'police interaction' in our 8mths at this address, it was simply a 'welcome to our town' and a reminder they are encouraging 100% helmet use on motorcycles. Over 30,000km in our own vehicles, more including rentals, and yet to contribute to 'rea money'/bribery, despite 18mths near the border with Cambodia and many checkpoints.

I had a burglary of electronic items 3yrs ago on Phuket - but that can occur anywhere, opportunist and in retrospect leaving a laptop on the table visible from the street was almost an invitation.

I would question your statement 'far more ex pats leaving Thailand than arriving' - if you can provide any confirmed stats rather than 'discontented hearsay', you're welcome. And if more leave - who really cares? I don't, and I'd even suggest the place might be better off without many of them.


----------



## Song_Si

ableseaman21 said:


> Another thing I would like to do is to learn to speak Thai better before I go there.


hi - that's maybe the best start; interested in what other people recommend, I took language classes, but have seen people recommend that learning to read/write and speak at the same time is a better option.

I struggle with the written - I manage to get 'new zealand' and 'australia' on postcards I send, and recognise some basic words
Being able to speak some Thai is a huge step, difficult to have independence without it, especially in our area where there are few concessions to English, many signs here are in Thai-only, or Thai and (unsure which) Cantonese/Mandarin script. I learnt a lot from coaching kids' sport, often they'll have learnt a little at school and are keen to practice, and plenty of laughs along the way. I'm in an over-40s cycling group, all Thai with one who speaks a little English and is very very patient, good low-key way to improve conversation. 

*Pics attached* - examples from some cycle rides - funniest was the one with elephants, thought maybe a zoo, turns out I was in an area with 'wild' elephants and it's a warning about not sounding car horn, revving engine or flashing lights when there is an elephant on the road. no advice for cyclists - maybe just pedal faster!
And '_Bon Voyage_' - I was lost that day - a planned 2hr ride became a very sunburnt 5hrs as i mis-read a sign, and this one was in the middle of nowhere. I had to 'phone a friend' to get directions home. All part of the adventure.


----------



## jb44

Song_Si said:


> ^ you have had very different experiences in Thailand to what i have encountered.
> 
> I cannot speak for all expats so won't comment on "_undercurrent of discontent_"; looking at other forums there have always been (and perhaps always will be) a group of unhappy moaning old expats who I think would be discontented anywhere in the world, they tend to fit a particular demographic and perhaps have little else left in their lives but to whinge. I honestly don't understand why they don't move, it's still a big planet. I wouldn't stay somewhere I was not happy.
> 
> I'm pleased to live in an area not populated by expats - one other in our town of 5000 and we cross paths about every 6-8wks. In our two previous locations I didn't go out of my way to meet/socialise, found i had little to talk about with people 20, 30, 40 years my senior. My choice.
> 
> Unprecedented crime? Again, where you live impacts on this. We travel away for weeks at a time, our Thai neighbours look after the house, water the garden, we trust them with a key. Have had one 'police interaction' in our 8mths at this address, it was simply a 'welcome to our town' and a reminder they are encouraging 100% helmet use on motorcycles. Over 30,000km in our own vehicles, more including rentals, and yet to contribute to 'rea money'/bribery, despite 18mths near the border with Cambodia and many checkpoints.
> 
> I had a burglary of electronic items 3yrs ago on Phuket - but that can occur anywhere, opportunist and in retrospect leaving a laptop on the table visible from the street was almost an invitation.
> 
> I would question your statement 'far more ex pats leaving Thailand than arriving' - if you can provide any confirmed stats rather than 'discontented hearsay', you're welcome. And if more leave - who really cares? I don't, and I'd even suggest the place might be better off without many of them.


 As stated by another contributor on another thread on this site there are reasons for having to reside in Thailand that are not by choice. If I wanted to live an isolated life in Thailand that is easily met, probably more secure too, I do not want a Robinson Crusoe existence, not for me,I would not last five minutes the existence you have created for yourself. Living as I do in probably the biggest community of ex pats outside of Bangkok is an experience I am sure not to be missed
Song Si as you state 24 ,is that age? 20,30 40 years your seniors?,yes you would have no wish to communicate with them, at 24, there are not many ex pats that age knocking about full time in Thailand,I am sure of that,and not much of life experiences to boot either,get to 44 ,or even 64 if your lucky you may still think along the same lines as 24 ,but I doubt it.

I tell you this ,there is not one ex pat I have met recently,and that includes more Americans and Canadians,than the usual UK ex pat crowd that is happy here. Yes I will be glad to be gone,the reason to remain is not permanent,but when fulfilled 'bye ,'bye Thailand and good riddance


----------



## ableseaman21

Song_Si said:


> hi - that's maybe the best start; interested in what other people recommend, I took language classes, but have seen people recommend that learning to read/write and speak at the same time is a better option.
> 
> I struggle with the written - I manage to get 'new zealand' and 'australia' on postcards I send, and recognise some basic words
> Being able to speak some Thai is a huge step, difficult to have independence without it, especially in our area where there are few concessions to English, many signs here are in Thai-only, or Thai and (unsure which) Cantonese/Mandarin script. I learnt a lot from coaching kids' sport, often they'll have learnt a little at school and are keen to practice, and plenty of laughs along the way. I'm in an over-40s cycling group, all Thai with one who speaks a little English and is very very patient, good low-key way to improve conversation.
> 
> *Pics attached* - examples from some cycle rides - funniest was the one with elephants, thought maybe a zoo, turns out I was in an area with 'wild' elephants and it's a warning about not sounding car horn, revving engine or flashing lights when there is an elephant on the road. no advice for cyclists - maybe just pedal faster!
> And '_Bon Voyage_' - I was lost that day - a planned 2hr ride became a very sunburnt 5hrs as i mis-read a sign, and this one was in the middle of nowhere. I had to 'phone a friend' to get directions home. All part of the adventure.


I am a cyclist also. My days of doing 50 mile rides are behind me tho. LOL.
My wife tries to teach me Thai but it just seems I struggle more. If anyone else is teaching I retain. LOL she yells at me. Why do you learn bad words 1 try but good words many tries. LOL


----------



## ableseaman21

jb44 said:


> As stated by another contributor on another thread on this site there are reasons for having to reside in Thailand that are not by choice. If I wanted to live an isolated life in Thailand that is easily met, probably more secure too, I do not want a Robinson Crusoe existence, not for me,I would not last five minutes the existence you have created for yourself. Living as I do in probably the biggest community of ex pats outside of Bangkok is an experience I am sure not to be missed
> Song Si as you state 24 ,is that age? 20,30 40 years your seniors?,yes you would have no wish to communicate with them, at 24, there are not many ex pats that age knocking about full time in Thailand,I am sure of that,and not much of life experiences to boot either,get to 44 ,or even 64 if your lucky you may still think along the same lines as 24 ,but I doubt it.
> 
> I tell you this ,there is not one ex pat I have met recently,and that includes more Americans and Canadians,than the usual UK ex pat crowd that is happy here. Yes I will be glad to be gone,the reason to remain is not permanent,but when fulfilled 'bye ,'bye Thailand and good riddance


I can understand your frustration but let me ask you a question. How many americans do you know that are happy in the United States right now? Americans love to complain I should know because I am an american. 
I would never dream of telling you what you should feel. Obviously Thailand has rubbed you pretty raw. I had some simular experiences when stationed in the PI.
I hope that someday you find that place that you are comfortable.


----------



## hydroman

jez.tippett said:


> Hi All,
> I am thinking of selling up in Canada and moving my wife and I to Thailand to retire. I have been to Phuket, Koh Samui, Bankgok and Pattaya on a number of occasions so am familiar with the lifestyle, climate customs etc. I am interested in property prices (buying not renting) and an average cost of living per month. I am on a pretty good pension but dont want to waste it. Any advice or pointers would be greatfully recieved. Thanks, Jez


You can't buy a home in Thailand its not the building you can own that, it is the land it stands on sorry its the law. If your wife is Thai you can you don't state. Myself I spent 8 happy years there. The last 3 years we have been in the UK. I have a house in north Bangkok very wet at present but thats another story. What ever you hear thailand is amazing and yes it has changed a little for the worse only because people get needs and nobody there for them any more. I can remember girls leaving there hand bags in the car, in the UK you would have a big hole where the window was in Thailand it is still there. My self I would love to be back there lovely people you will need to suffer the ripoff's and learn some thai they leave alone. You can make a perfect life here just as any were in this world good and bad


----------



## eastern

stednick said:


> First thing is to travel/rent and move around until you find a place that you are certain you want to stay long term. I've been to many places in Thailand. All have pros and cons. Until you've actually lived in a specific area for several months and found it agreeable you should not purchase or get into a longer term contract.


 Good advice ,, take your time mate have a good sort out


----------



## gary88

I have been spending longer and longer in Thailand since I first went there over 20 years ago I married a Thai eleven years ago and we've lived in Australia 2/3's of the time.

I have found the people that complain would probably complain no matter where they where.

My wife's extended family has even supported me through some tough times.

Take your time learn the culture, be respectful, understand it's not your country act like a guest.

Thailand will repay you in ways you can only dream about.


----------



## abetterlifethailand

*Myths & Facts about Living in Thailand*

Hi all - there have been some excellent comments to this thread, so I will try not to duplicate much that's already been said.

Thailand can be a wonderful place to settle and retire. The quality of life is in many ways superior to life in USA or UK, without having to have a fortune. $12,000 p.a. will get you a comfortable life. On $30K, you will live like a king!

1. Where you decide to stay depends very much on your personality and choice of lifestyle. If you want a big, busy city life with lots of choices then Bangkok is the place. If you like the sea then Krabi is probably a better choice than, say, Phuket or Samui. If you want a quiet, isolated life then nearly anywhere on the outskirts (suburbs of Bangkok, a small town like Hua Hin or Rayong, anywhere in Isaan, outside of Chiang Mai, or Chiang Rai) will do. 

2. But if you want to be isolated or "go native" then you should learn Thai. It's not difficult - so long as you don't learn from a Thai (!) I've devised a method based on learning to read first (using pictures and stories as mnemonics). Please visit LearnThaiOnline to try it out.

3. If you want to live a more "western" lifestyle and/or can't be bothered to learn Thai then you have about five choices: Bangkok, Pattaya, Phuket or Samui, Hua Hin, or Chiang Mai. I lived in Bangkok for 6 years and seriously considered Phuket, but I personally found it quite a boring place to live (I love the sea, but it has to have big waves, otherwise I don't care for it). I didn't like the mentality of the people I met in Pattaya - but if you enjoy clubbing and drinking and sleeping around then this will suit you perfectly. Hua Hin and Samui and Rayong were way too small and quiet for me. But Chiang Mai seemed to be the ideal combination of exotic countryside and the city life with shopping malls, restaurants & coffee shops, cinemas and night clubs and jazz bars, and interesting people from all walks of life to meet and befriend.... all in a teeny weeny space, a bit like a smaller, Thai version of Paris - without the traffic jams (yet).

4. Yes, you can buy property. It's just not as straight-forward as buying property in most other countries because foreigners may not own land outright. The emphasis is on the word "outright". You can own 49% of any land or business and the rest must belong to a Thai person (or people).

This means you can own your own condo or house 100% so long as it's on a single development (of apartments or houses) which is majority owned by Thai people (or companies, because as in USA, a company has the same legal status as a person). Most foreigners choose to own property this way.

There are other ways to own property. Many foreigners do so in the name of their Thai wife or girlfriend. If you know what you are doing then this is probably okay, but so many foreigners make the mistaken assumption that Thais have similar values (of decency, etc.) as we do. They do not. You mess up in the relationship and you will lose everything that's in her name. There are ways around this - she can lease the property to you for 30 years, to be renewed for another 30 years. That may be good enough. Or she can grant you lifetime "usage" of the property, so she technically owns the land but you can occupy it and she can't throw you out ever, nor can the new owner if she subsequently decides to sell it. You can also incorporate a Thai company (but this must be 51% owned by Thai people), which at least gets around the problem of losing the land in a relationship bust-up. You just have to trust your "business" Thai partner not to sell the land under your feet. So you write an extra contract to prevent that.

My advice is not to buy property with the view of a speculative investment or to have something to will to your estate. Property is relatively cheap (for now) and you should buy something with the view to living in it for the rest of your life, or at least to exchange it for somewhere else to live later down the line.

And when you buy property to engage a savvy lawyer who will make sure the paperwork is done just right. Over the years, I have got to know several legal firms and have a pretty good idea as to who will give you good advice and which are the firms that will just "process" you. I think I've settled on one good lawyer in Chiang Mai and two decent legal firms in Bangkok.

5. Rent before you buy. That's been said before, but the main reason is because your preferences will change as you settle into a more "Thai" way of living. You might get bored of sleeping around and hanging around in bars in Pattaya or Phuket and might prefer to move to a more neighborly environment in a steady relationship and start a new family - or you might decide to move to the country - or whatever...

You will also start to learn what is good value and what is just a pretty but cheap construction that will fall apart in 10 years.

6. Buy a property sooner rather than later. Prices are going up. Fast. Yes, the property marketing may be overheating and it may crash soon, but not that soon. I suspect that properties have been largely undervalued (especially outside of the usual 'expat' areas) and prices are simply catching up.

There is a lot of property available and it's still comparatively affordable. If you wait till next year then allow for a 20%-40% increase, which might still not be overly expensive (!) But already there are pockets that have become unaffordable - and the ripple effect is that the neighboring area will become unaffordable within a couple of years, and so on. So if you want to live in fashionable part of town then buy in an unfashionable part of town and wait for it become fashionable. If you wait too long then you'll have no choice but to live in the suburbs or the country, which themselves will become fashionable and out of bounds within a few years.

I have a favorite realtor in Chiang Mai who will look after your rental requirements and help you to find the right property (or land) to purchase. 

I can also help to find you a house or apartment to live in, as well as help you find a house to buy. Or if you choose to build your own house, we can help with suppliers and builders. I can't help with Bangkok or Pattaya or other parts of Thailand, unless what you want is worth the extra expense of having an experienced Thai/English-speaking team researching the area you want to buy in.

- I charge a fee for this, over and above whatever the lawyer or realtor will charge for the services or commission (I try to remain independent so as to be able to offer you unbiased advice).

- But whatever I charge will probably be less than what it would otherwise cost you to go it alone or go through a less scrupulous agent, and I will most probably prevent you from losing a fortune from making a bad decision or getting caught up in a classic scam or buying on the basis of a tenuous relationship with a Thai person (whether it's a romantic or business relationship).

I'm putting together some comprehensive information about Living and Retiring in Thailand on my website, ABetterLifeThailand.

I hope you will join our Private Community, where we can help you with specific issues and hold your hand in the somewhat lengthy and complicated process of getting settled here.

If you haven't lived here then please don't think you understand the Thai way of life or the culture. I speak Thai. I have a Thai fiancée. I've lived and worked in different parts of Bangkok and Thailand. And even I have to tread very carefully to avoid making silly mistakes. 

Also, Thailand has changed A LOT since the 90's. It's changing very fast now. The new generation of Thais don't know what "establishment" Thailand was like when the king and the military exerted more power. There are also other forces at work that may make or break Thailand (the opening of Myanmar or the SE Asia Economic Community). There is a ton of money flowing into Thailand leading to rising property prices, up-market shopping malls sprouting all over like mushrooms and perhaps an overcapacity of business & residential developments. This will either make Thailand a modern giant, or it will create a bubble that will put Thailand into the doldrums like what's happened to Greece or Japan.

But for me and for many foreigners in Thailand it's paradise. So long as you come to Thailand prepared to leave behind your preconceived notions and are prepared to adapt and to accept people for what they are, you will live a great life. 

Thailand is not perfect, no country is. But of all the countries that I've lived in or visited or investigated, it has nearly everything that I would want in my life. OK, so it doesn't have any ski resorts and I can't go surfing in the sea - but I can drink Italian coffee, have French croissants with cream cheese for breakfast, eat a variety of delicious Thai foods for lunch, and then meet up with some friends for drinks and live music and intellectual conversations (or not) in the evening. I can cycle in the beautiful countryside (just 10 minutes from the city center). I can play golf, squash, tennis, swim, learn muay thai, taekwondo, karate, play bridge and chess, listen to classical, jazz or rock music, watch 3D movies, buy solid wood furniture (cheaply) and a modern car/motorbike and computers and digital video cameras, and go to meditating retreats for 10 days at a time, or just hang out at any Buddhist temple (just drop in) - or even go worship at a church or synagogue.

All for $1000-odd pm. There is no way I can even afford to step outside my one-bed flat in London at this price. Yet here I live a comfortable, almost "wealthy" and stress free life, with a loving partner and many good friends.

Please contact me if you want more specific help, or just start of by registering on the website and joining our community... until you are ready to make the big move!


----------

